# Cards Stuck to Envelopes



## debodun (May 4, 2017)

I have bunch of nice greeting cards, but the envelope flaps are stuck to the cards. I already tried the freezer and microwave methods to no success. I am afraid direct steam would wrinkle them. Is there any other way to un-stick them?


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2017)

From "Helpful Hints from Heloise":  try ironing them, no steam.


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2017)

jujube said:


> From "Helpful Hints from Heloise":  try ironing them, no steam.



If anything works,  that should.  .. but not HOT iron ..


----------

